# Guide for attaching 500GB HDD to HD PVR (Without E-Sata Port)



## Genius-jatt (Mar 31, 2014)

*My SOLID-HDS2-3000 Full Fledged DVR Supporting 500GB HDD (Hard Dish Drive)*

This Guide is for those friends who have *HD STB (Set-Top box) with PVR* feature But don't have any *E-SATA port to attach HDD* .The HD PVR I choose is *Solid-3000 HD PVR* with reason able price and having USB port for Recording.

Yes Friends I am successful by adding my *500GB HDD (Hard Dish Drive)* to my *SOLID-HDS2-3000 Model HD STB.* So its a very good news for all those want more *DATA STORAGE* for their Recording purposes.It was possible with some new Hardware which I get from a PC HARDWARE Shop.This is called *SATA/IDE to USB Converter* means we can attached any of* SATA or IDE Interface HDD *to our *SOLID STB *.

*NOTE:-* *One great thing is that SOLID supports both FILE-SYSTEMS: (FAT-32 + NTFS)  *

*HERE ARE SS OF SATA/IDE TO USB CABLE:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/SatatoUsb_zps39c7ad22.jpg

*THE BOX INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING ITEMS:-

1. SATA/IDE TO USB CONVERTER CABLE
2. POWER SUPPLY UNIT FOR HARD DISH
3. SATA/IDE HDD POWER CABLE
4. SATA DATA CABLE
5. MANUAL *

*OPENING THE BOX:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/SatatoUsb2_zps983cbeb1.jpg
Note: Friends you have to use it according to your Experiences + with your own Risk, I am not Responsible  for any damage etc, So use carefully who know some hardware..thanks

Now I will tell you all the processor how to make all the stuff work,So pl keep watching as *it continues:...* ...


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks friends for appreciations and now next step is UN boxing the related Hardware...

*Now here is next step How to Add 500GB-HDD to SOLID HDS2-3000 model * 

The above mention *HARDWARE SS OF UN-BOXING THE SATA TO USB CABLE BOX:-*

*1. SATA/IDE TO USB CONVERTER CABLE*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/SatatoUsb3_zps0293c996.jpg

*2. POWER SUPPLY UNIT FOR HARD DISH*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/powersupply_zps0044d76a.jpg

*3. SATA/IDE HDD POWER CABLE + SATA DATA CABLE*

 *i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/Usbcable_zps41a10d1d.jpg

*4. POWER SUPPLY CABLE FOR POWER ADAPTER:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/powecable_zpsb1a6682c.jpg

Now this is our main stuff which we use for Recording purposes, Mostly i had written every feature on 
each product Image, So can take any working HDD (Hard Disk Drive) may be 80GB,160GB,250GB,320GB and 
500GB depends upon your need and availability . Now Connect the HDD to SATA or IDE Interface as per 
your HDD Interface available with you see the ss bellow:

*I USE SATA CABLE AS I HAVE 500GB SATA HDD:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/SatatoUsb5_zps797ff82e.jpg

*CONTINUE....*....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

i wanted to ask, why you didn't use a portable USB hdd? it would've been an easier setup.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Please don't use this Supply for HDD as it is not good quality ,You can use any good supply like SMPS provided with CPU. I will also post more about supply.....Continue....

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> i wanted to ask, why you didn't use a portable USB hdd? it would've been an easier setup.



Yes sure we can use directly USB HDD but Friend my idea was to use any spare IDE/SATA HDD mostly users have in there systems, So one who is not able to get or purchase new External HDD and also these are not cheap .


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it is not working in Linux !!


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I think it is not working in Linux !!



I don't have much knowledge about LINUX ,The main thing is you have to FORMAT the HDD in EXT File system then it should work with LINUX STB (Set-Top boxes).So the main Reason is file system being Recognized by the Box and 90% STB'S are in Linux Firmware...

- - - Updated - - -



ramakanta said:


> I think it is not working in Linux !!



I don't have much knowledge about LINUX, But I think you have to FORMAT HDD with Linux File system and that is EXT which is Recognized by the Linux OS, Similarly Window's File system will be FAT-32/NTFS for Window's platform. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Now one request to all friends that Don't use this supply which is given above in post no.4 & ss no.2 as it get heated fast.

You can use any good supply or PC SMPS supply is good for use ok.

*www.dishtracking.com/forumimages/2013/05/hameed_4.jpg


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 3, 2014)

*HERE IS A IMAGE SHOWING THE IDE-HDD ATTACHMENT SEE HOW:-*

Mainly the Idea was to use any old HDD which you have spare in your PC.
*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/IDEHDD_zps6dbdc2c7.jpg

Next I will show you about the Real Experiment of 500GB HDD showing all ss of partitions.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 5, 2014)

*For Final Setup I selected 500GB HDD for Recording Purposes:*

*Now Here is final Report of **500GB HDD having all PARTITION Showing in SOLID-HDS2 3000 Model,* *So see in ss all four Partition showing various C,D,E,F Drive letters with NTFS file-system ,You can Record in your Exiting HDD having FAT-32 or NTFS file-system:-*

*IMAGE SHOWING ALL PARTITIONS:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/part-5_zps2142c823.jpg


*DRIVE C,D,E,F of 500GB With NTFS :-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/part-1_zpse9cdca29.jpg

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/part2_zpscf517fcb.jpg

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/part3_zpsa6343354.jpg

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/part-4_zps845880c1.jpg

Friends in this way you can use your old*HDD may be IDE/SATA *,So the above shown SS  are from *SOLID HD PVR Showing 500GB HDD detected with NTFS file-system with 4 Partitions*, You can select the drive and start recording your favorite Programmes. 

I again Request all members that only do experiments if you know some Hardware & I just share what I had experineced ,It is just for info so I am no responsible for any damage etc .thanks


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2014)

Shiva


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 5, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Shiva


Thanks bro


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 6, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> *For Final Setup I selected 500GB HDD for Recording Purposes:*
> 
> *Now Here is final Report of.....................
> I again Request all members that only do experiments if you know some Hardware & I just share what I had experineced ,It is just for info so I am no responsible for any damage etc .thanks*


*

which DVR are using and what is the present cost of this DVR . Thanks*


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> which DVR are using and what is the present cost of this DVR . Thanks



Dear I had already write full info regarding DVR/PVR in very first post, So it is : SOLID-HDS2-3000 Model HD STB easily available in Electronic shops ,Now the latest model is Solid-9300 HD stb for approx Rs. 2500 only, But it is free to air box not for dth ?


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 7, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Dear I had already write full info regarding DVR/PVR in very first post, So it is : SOLID-HDS2-3000 Model HD STB easily available in Electronic shops ,Now the latest model is Solid-9300 HD stb for approx Rs. 2500 only, But it is free to air box not for dth ?



 Solid-9300 HD stb - warranty ???


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> Solid-9300 HD stb - warranty ???



It depend upon the seller to seller but their is minimum warranty 6 month. It is very good box I am using it.You can see the specifications on the link bellow.

Its also available here: Solid 9300 HDS2 MPEG-4 1080p PVR Satellite Receiver Set-Top Box


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 7, 2014)

It would be god if u crunched all the parts into the first post. It's better than having a few posts in the middle between each part.

Shiva


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 8, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> It would be god if u crunched all the parts into the first post. It's better than having a few posts in the middle between each part.
> 
> Shiva


Ok I will try in future.


----------

